# Connecting Blast Gates to Fittings?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

How can I connect Blast Gates directly to this 3-Way Junction Dust Collection Fitting without hoses and clamps? I’m afraid to buy anything because nothing seems to fit. 









I want to be able to shut down complete lines because I believe having multiple lines even with the ends closed are lowering the efficiency of my dust collection system. So instead of having the gates at the equipment I want to move them to the dust collector.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Take a propane torch, heat up the 3 way fitting by passing the torch over the fitting rapidly.....all the way around it.....then press the blast gate into it. I used this technique with really good results on mine. Didn't need a retaining screw or anything.


----------



## hsimms (Nov 12, 2010)

I bought a short piece of 4" ABS pipe at one of the box stores. Here they sell it in 2' pieces. I cut that into pieces about three inches long. A little silicon for sealing and a couple of rivets and the blast gates hooked up easily.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

Heating works well but it's safer and easier if you get a $10.00 heat gun from harbor freight and tool to heat it you get a safer and more even heat or you can get a $7.00 schedule 30 and cut a 4 inch chunk off of it glue and screw this to the three way split then the blast gate to the schedule 30 then run your line off the blast gate


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Hawkeye1434 said:


> Heating works well but it's safer and easier if you get a $10.00 heat gun from harbor freight and tool to heat it you get a safer and more even heat or you can get a $7.00 schedule 30 and cut a 4 inch chunk off of it glue and screw this to the three way split then the blast gate to the schedule 30 then run your line off the blast gate



That's my approach.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I put one on the other day using my propane heater and it didn’t take too long. I knew it was ready when my hand started to burn. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------

